# Datenhaltung für Heimnetz. FRITZ!Box oder "richtigen" NAS?



## GC-FILTER (26. Januar 2013)

*Datenhaltung für Heimnetz. FRITZ!Box oder "richtigen" NAS?*

Hey, 

ich stehe derzeit vor einem kleinen Problem. Ich möchte so ca. 200-250 Euro Ausgeben und suche dafür eine Lösung die mir meine Daten im Heimischen Netz auch per WLAN  zur Verfügung stellt. Mir geht es nicht um einen RAID-Verbund da ich die wirklich wichtigen Daten eh in gewissen Abständen auf eine externe Platte sichere die ich dann ohne Strom gesondert lagere.

Mir geht es also darum aktuelle Daten wie Musik, Videos, Bilder aber auch Dokumente im ganzen Haus verfügbar zu haben. Zudem möchte ich von meinem Desktop PC (Hardware siehe weiter unten) schnell Daten auf den Speicher bringen. Zudem möchte ich aber auch per WLAN von z.B. meinem Handy auf den Speicher kopieren können. Nun habe ich mir 2 Varianten überlegt. Erst einmal aber die Hardware Basis.   

*Istzustand:*

Router und Modem: D-Link DSL321B (Modem), Linksys wrt54gl (Router)

PC: i7 3770k, 16GB, ASRock z77 Extreme4 (GB-Lan), SSD für System und aktuelle Projektdateien 
Notebook: Asus k53sv i3, 4GB Ram, normale HDD ich meine mit SATA 2 angebunden 
Handys: Nexus und Note 2
TV: noch Plasma ohne WLAN aber bald ein neues Gerät mit WLAN und Co...

Diese Geräte sollen also so effektiv wie möglich in das Netz integriert werden. Am besten im ganzen Haus. Ein gesunder Speed in Einklang mir den oben genannten Geräten wäre nicht schlecht. Der aktuelle Router hat nach diversen Tests die beste Reichweite auch in die obere Etage gehabt. Hatte diverse Testsieger hier (noch keine FRITZ!Box). Leider überträgt mein Router aber eben  "nur" mit 54Mbps. Bin nicht sicher ob das für mein Vorhaben ggf. zu wenig ist. 

Nun aber zu meinen Überlegungen

Lösung 1: Router gegen gute FRITZ!Box tauschen und an diese eine gute externe Festplatte anschließen
Vorteil: Neuer Router inkl. Modem für 2 USB Geräte (Festplatte und Drucker) mit zumindest auf dem Papier hohen Speed (450Mbps). Externe Platte kann unter Umständen auch mal mitgenommen werden wenn unbedingt nötig. Alles in allem eine Günstige und flexible Lösung.
Nachteil: Speed wegen WLAN und USB 2 Schnittstelle ein Problem ???

Lösung 2: Synology NAS mit einer Platte hinstellen und Router behalten
Vorteil: Sehr umfangreiche Funktionen des Synology Betriebssystem. Denke das diese Lösung eigentlich schneller ist aber der alte Router könnte ggf. ein Flaschenhals darstellen.
Nachteil: Nicht so flexibel. Modem und Router bleiben als einzelne Geräte vorhanden (Platz und Strom). Alter Router ggf. ein Flaschenhals gerade beim WLAN ???

Die Frage ist wie habe ich mit allen Gräten die im Durchschnitt attraktivste Leistung und wie kann ich die Daten dann sinnvoll auch auf meinem Handy verwenden? Eigentlich gefällt mir die Lösung 1 am besten gerade wenn ich die Festplatte zum einen an die FRITZ!Box stecken kann und per z.B. E-SATA an meinen PC. So kann ich auch größere Daten sehr fix auf die Platte bringen und habe diese auch im Netzwerk. Daten von anderen Geräten wie Handy und Notebook per WLAN auf die Platte werden sich sicher in Grenzen halten. Ich denke das es hier primär um Dokumente und Handy-Bilder gehen wird. Muss also nicht GB weise Daten per WLAN an die Platte senden.

So hoffe ich habe an alles gedacht und würde mich sehr auf ein paar sinnvolle Anregungen freuen. Vielleicht kann mir auch wer gute Hardware für mein Vorhaben empfehlen? Derzeit denke ich so in Richtung AVM FRITZ!Box 3270, AVM FRITZ!Box WLAN 3370 für Lösung 1 oder SYNOLOGY DS112j für Lösung 2.   

Vielen Dank 

Tom


----------



## mrfloppy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Datenhaltung für Heimnetz. FRITZ!Box oder "richtigen" NAS?*

Nimm dir einen nas pflege den ins netzwerk ein und klemm da deine usb platte an, die performance des usb der fritzbox ist mies! Hatte das am anfang und viele filme die ich gestreamt habe haben gestottert! Hab jetzt hinter der fritz einen gigabit switch und daran den nas und alle anderen Geräte!  Am nas hangt meine usb platte und es ruckelt nichtsmehr beim streamen


----------



## Scarvik (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage wie du gerade. Mit einem Vorteil, ich habe bereits den Test mit einer externen Platte am Router gemacht. 
Ich habe an meinem Speedport 920V eine kleine WD Platte angeschlossen und freigegeben. Anschließend habe ich die im Windows Explorer als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden. Mit dieser Lösung habe ich tatsächlich 1MB/s über WLAN übertragen. Ich merke bei mir sogar schon eine Verzögerung wenn ich per iPad auf die dort lagernde Musik zugreifen will. 

Daher such ich jetzt auch nach einem echten NAS. Sylogica oder Qnap schaue ich mir gerade an.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Datenhaltung für Heimnetz. FRITZ!Box oder "richtigen" NAS?*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> die performance des usb der fritzbox ist mies!


Das hat nix mit der usb-leistung zu tun sondern hängt ausschließlich am prozessor der box.


Scarvik schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem Speedport 920V eine kleine WD Platte angeschlossen und freigegeben.


 Der w920v benutzt als prozessor den des ur8-chipsatzes. Die performance entsprich also im besten fall der einer 7270 wobei ich mit so einer auf ca. 2 mbit gekommen bin. (dann ist der prozessor am anschlag)
@ GC-FILTER
Hier ist ein test der 3370 wo auch der durchsatz des nas mit angegeben ist. (ich denke es sind mbit bei der box gemeint) Die box besitzt mit ihrem VR9 eine mischung aus danube (dualcore) und UR8 (hat quasi das frontend davon geerbt). Damit sollte die box um einiges schneller als alles zwischen 7170 und 7270 sein. (zeitlich gesehen, nicht nach nummer!)
Alles in allem kann man aber sagen, wenn du mehr wert auf performance legst, dann benötigst du ein nas. Wenn dir hauptsächlich die verfügbarkeit reicht und du auch keinen übermäßigen durchsatz benötigst, reicht auch die fritzbox.


----------



## GC-FILTER (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Datenhaltung für Heimnetz. FRITZ!Box oder "richtigen" NAS?*

Hey Leute,

ich danke euch für die netten Antworten. Habe gestern noch viel gelesen und bin auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das ein NAS selbst an meinem 54Mbps Router der ja so schon sehr gute WLAN Leistung durch Wände hat die beste Entscheidung ist. So habe ich per WLAN ca. 6MB was mir für das n paar Bilder vom Handy auf den NAS oder eben n Film auf den TV zu streamen denke ich erst einmal reichen wird. Wenn nicht kann ich ja immer noch in einen neuen Router investieren wobei ich ja wie gesagt gerade diverse hier hatte und eben keine an die Reichweite (durch dicke Zwischendecke) rangekommen ist.  

Nun aber gleich zur nächsten Frage. Welchen NAS.

SYNOLOGY DS112j
Vorteile: Günstig und voller Funktionsumfang des Betriebssystems
Nachteile: Nur für eine Festplatten somit kein RAID, kein USB 3, kein GBLAN 

Synology DiskStation DS112 
Vorteile: Sehr gute Hardware (USB 3, GBLAN) 
Nachteil: Nur für eine Festplatten somit kein RAID, doch recht "teuer"

Synology DS212j
Vorteile: Hardware OK, Einbau von 2 Platten möglich
Nachteil: doch recht "teuer"

Die Frage eh ob ich n RAID brauche. Bringt mir ja auch nur eine Datensicherheit wenn eine Platte defekt ist. Schlägt mal n Blitz ein oder brennt es mal sind eh alle Daten wech. Würde die extrem wichtigen Dinge eh per kleiner 2,5er Platte in bestimmten Abständen sichern und in Safe legen.

Mit den Synologys habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen sammeln können. Ein Bekannter hat einen solchen NAS der aber etwas mehr gekostet hat. Das Betriebssystem ist ja bei allen Synologys das gleiche. Mir gefällt dieses wirklich extrem gut.

Also hat vielleicht noch wer ne andere Idee was n NAS angeht? 

Für eine Festplatte habe ich mich auch schon entschieden.
Western Digital WD20EFRX Red 2TB

Gruß 

Tom



@TurricanVeteran
Danke für den netten Test! Na das läst mich doch direkt wieder überlegen. Schei*e .


----------

